# My Setup...........



## rd_ab_penman (May 8, 2020)

My light box is 20' X 22' with 8- 4 Daylight Tube overhead florescent shop lights
I use a plain white cloth for the back ground.
I don't use any photo manipulation software.

Les


----------



## lorbay (May 8, 2020)

I love the last picture Les. It looks like your looking through a clear glass tube at the savings under it. Absolutely amazing.
Lin


----------



## montmill (May 8, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. Simple yet clean and crisp.


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 8, 2020)

First class just like your work, very nice set up. Camera settings  F-stop and ISO??


----------



## Dalecamino (May 8, 2020)

Fantastic! Lots of awesome items there. Very nice!


----------



## gimpy (May 8, 2020)

thanks for sharing, 
I really like the locks


----------



## MPVic (May 8, 2020)

Les - the finish on that last blank is beautiful - very deep!!  Thanks for sharing.
P.S. someday maybe I will have a shop so incredibly well-organized as yours is!!!!


----------



## howsitwork (May 8, 2020)

Incredibly clean shop !!! 

I like the drying racks. I use large nails and rears earth magnets to hold the tubes but those stands look good.

Impressive padlock collection too. Thanks And best wishes


----------



## johncrane (May 9, 2020)

great set up Les! p.s i luv that Lion!


----------



## PenPal (May 9, 2020)

For ever it seems Les I have been totally impressed by your Workshop,your perfection in all you make and do,the cleanest well organised workshop I have ever seen in pics. Most deserving of the title of complete craftsman . I value your friendship as one of my GURUS.

Regards Peter.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (May 9, 2020)

Dieseldoc said:


> First class just like your work, very nice set up. Camera settings  F-stop and ISO??



Sony SLT-A58
Focal Length: 30.0mm
1/3s
f/20.0
ISO: 640


----------



## mmayo (Oct 16, 2020)

Les,

Your photography is always first rate.  Thanks for giving many of us a goal to work to achieve.


----------

